

Ask HN: Hacker-friendly Toys/Puzzles - stevenbrianhall

I am a freelancer who works from home/coffee shop/etc. Recently, it has dawned on me that my productivity receives a good boost whenever I take small breaks from the task I'm working on and play; I have heard someone recently refer to this as "cognitive snacking".<p>I have been playing a few video games, but I'd love suggestions for puzzles or hacker-friendly "toys" that would let me take a break from staring a screen. So far I've thought of a Rubix cube or Lego Mindstorms, but would love the community's suggestions for additional (intellectually stimulating) distractions.
======
btilly
A collection of small, but strong, magnets is an endless source of fun. Just
keep them away from your electronics.

~~~
taylorbuley
Agreed. They're called "Bucky Balls"
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/cubegoodies/bbe8/>

------
chli
I got that : <http://www.perplexus.net/>

~~~
stevenbrianhall
That looks awesome. Thanks¡

------
kylelibra
Think Geek has a good selection: <http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/>

------
kongqiu
Basic legos.

